# does insulin stop you from losing weight?



## lorna1984 (Mar 28, 2016)

I've been told to lose weight by my doctor to help my type 1 diabetes and I've really been struggling despite having 3 low fat, low carb, low sugar meals a day with no snacks and just water to drink. 

I read today that insulin increases the storage of fat in fat cells and prevents fat cells from releasing fat for energy. Is this true? Is this why I'm not losing weight?


----------



## Copepod (Mar 28, 2016)

What are your exercise levels like? Upping metabolic rate and using some calories would be a good addition. Of course, you may already be doing this, but it's not mentioned in your post.


----------



## lorna1984 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorry, yes I forgot to mention that I use a static bicycle for 30 mins or so in the evening and I go for an hours walk Monday - Friday during my lunchtime.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Lorna - what is your diabetes control actually like, day to day?

And - is it possible bearing in mind you refer to being overweight (how overweight though?) - that the excess baggage may have set up an element of insulin resistance?  - this isn't a random thought - some Type 1s do get this.  Quite a number actually - not just 1 in 100,000 or something equally rare.  And the equally daft thing is - adding Metformin - the immediate 'go to' for Type 2! - usually helps!  If it is that, eventually (cos Met isn't instant) you would become less resistant and should be able to reduce the amount of insulin you need so eventually with the lower carb etc and the exercise - some of the weight should come off.

May be worth suggesting it to your consultant?


----------



## lorna1984 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'm on NovoRapid 3 times a day and lantus in the evening. I need to lose about 3 stone to be in the 'healthy' range rather than 'overweight '.

I'll ask my doc about the Metoformin. I already take thyroxine due to thyroidectomy,  venlafaxine for depression and omeprazole for reflux. I'll be rattling soon!


----------



## Queencaro (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi - I am also struggling to loose weight - I've cut my calories to 1500 and do 45mins of exercise a day, but I either gain or stay the same - I've added Metforfin to my regime, but it doesn't seem to help...

You mention venlafaxine - that was one massive weight gaining pill for me - I really ballooned when I took it - when I changed from that my weight came right down.....

Now I feel I am stuck because of insulin....


----------



## Ghazala (Apr 7, 2016)

I am having the same problem. I am gaining weight literally every day. Did add metformin but it's not helping. I am k. Novorapid and levemir. 
I have heard about a medicine Forxiga which is for type 2 and it is doing wonders to help people loose weight and control diabetes. I have hospital appointment next month and will ask my consultant if he could prescribe it for me.  I know two people who have used this medicine and lost so much weight. So fingers crossed to see if the consultant will prescribe. I am so frustrated because of this weight gain and poor diabetic control. By the way I am on levothyroxin as well. 
Definitely insulin has played its role in this weight problem.


----------



## bilbie (May 28, 2016)

lorna1984 said:


> I've really been struggling despite having 3 low fat, low carb, low sugar meals a day with no snacks and just water to drink.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm on NovoRapid 3 times a day and lantus in the evening. I need to lose about 3 stone to be in the 'healthy' range rather than 'overweight '. I'll ask my doc about the Metoformin. I already take thyroxine due to thyroidectomy,  venlafaxine for depression and omeprazole for reflux. I'll be rattling soon!


As well as excess insulin, the depression drugs will also keep weight on.

I think Low carb and low fat will end in tears. 
“Dr Eric C. Westman, MD and president elect of the American Society of Bariatric Physicians, has 15 years of experience helping patients lose weight and improve their health using low carb. He has also helped do several high-quality scientific studies on low carb.”
" Don't do low carb and low fat " @4.00 minutes into the video


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Lorna I am a 'newbie' still trying to find my way to losing weight and reversing my diabetes (type 2). I have done a lot of reading and decided to go for the HIGH FAT/low carb/nearly no sugar option.  I gather it is NOT usually successful to go for a low fat/low carb/low sugar option as the body doesn't work well on that - the body does need something to use for energy.  If it's low fat and carb one just permanently feels hungry, and one then binges more and one gets very down!   I have read lots of reviews for this approach and they are so very positive.  The Atkins diet was on those lines, but very severe (too low carb at 20g a day).  Whereas now they say 50-100g a day carbs will produce a gradual weight loss and should prove effective after about the initial 10 weeks.  They  ALL say you can't do well on low fat AND low carb, so you might want to look into the idea of eating more fat and low carbs as this is said to make the body use it's own fat as it is slower to be metabolised and therefore more effective. After 10 weeks the fat inside (fatty liver which is a cause of many diabetic problems) is said to be reduced.  NB I am not an expert, but I like what I have read, and am giving it a go, in the hope that I can avoid medication. There are lots of books on the net about this new way of looking at human food and health; lots of recipes books too, and recipes on the net to look at.  This idea does take some getting one's head round - as we have for 40 years been told to eat low fat, and carbs with every meal - but I am improving.  My blood glucose monitor readings are slowly getting lower (for the most part), and my next blood test should reflect that - but still some time to get to the 10 week point.  Hope this idea is of use to you.  Regards, Alison


----------

